# How to gauge if a snowboard trip is good



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Summer snowboarding/skiing is a grownup activity too. Alot in their 40-50s grew up with those glacier camps, and revisit them with their friends and kids. Find a place you like and ask some organisers if they have weekends with adult camps or retro events, should be a few of those.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Evo in the U.S. (based in Seattle, WA) has trip packages for snow and other outdoor activities. 

Based on what they offer, you could use their web site as a reference to what you should be looking for in a snowboarding trip. The packages list accommodations and FAQ. 






evoTrip Ski & Snowboard Trip Packages | evo


Take the ski or snowboard trip of a lifetime with all-inclusive evoTrip ski & snowboard trip packages.




www.evo.com


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You might also TRY searching the web for the specific Agent/trip organizers participant reviews. Look for an outfit with more than a handful of reviews as those with only a half dozen or so GLOWING reviews might just be plants! Also, you can check to see if they're listed with any complaints thru the BBB.

Then just be aware that a single bad review or two might just be your typical, bitching "Karen" who's never happy with ANYTHING!!  . But I would be wary of any outfit with more than a couple 1-3 star reviews. Unless those are their only reviews. Then avoid like the plague! !


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Not sure what part of the world/country you’re from, but Mt Hood Oregon is a pretty good summer playground.

They have summer boarding and just down the road in Government Camp are some good restaurants/breweries, one of those toboggan rides and plenty of mtn bike trails (I’m sure they bike rentals)


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Powdertrax said:


> Not sure what part of the world/country you’re from, but Mt Hood Oregon is a pretty good summer playground.
> 
> They have summer boarding and just down the road in Government Camp are some good restaurants/breweries, one of those toboggan rides and plenty of mtn bike trails (I’m sure they bike rentals)


I'd say the Italian Flag under their user name would give an indication as to their part of the world.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I actually called them on Friday. They confirmed that their usual customer is in the 25-35 age, as expected. I explained to them I would need some lessons to revive a little my skills, and also I would benefit to have someone periodically checking on me and maybe riding with me. They said "yes of course" to all my requests, but too quickly. And they were using their customer voice, if you know what I mean. 
They offer a nice deal with hotel + all meals + skipass. This is very hassle-free, si I do like it. ù
But they state that their events have usually 50 to 60 people, that is a little bit too much for my taste. Mind that this is done in a specific ski area and everyone can ride at their own pace.
It is still not clear to me how lessons work: they have to be paid extra and they are of course group lessons. But how big is the group and how long do those lessons lasts, I still don't know. I will ask them again.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’d ask them in details what is the lesson plan for each day and have it as an email. I took group lessons during a week trip to Livigno. 5 days 2 hours every day. Unfortunately the majority of the group was into rails and that’s the only aspect of snowboarding I’m completely not interested in. Not the instructors’ fault. I tried to book the guys for private lessons but they were already fully booked. Simply skipped the 4 remaining days I paid for and enjoyed the morning groomers. Not gonna make the same mistake. Imo 2 hours of private lessons tailored at your needs and skill level are way more beneficial than a whole week in a group.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Good idea @Yeahti87! I'll ask them about lessons. I am suspicious because they proposed lessons for a very low cost.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Or instead of going with an agency, organize it yourself. What's your riding level? In Switzetland's summer riding resorts, Saas Fee does not have beginner slopes. Zermatt does.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Consider having some lessons before you go – I learnt to snowboard 6 years ago and I knew I’d be the only novice on the trip. Did I want to spend the week learning to snowboard by myself or go snowboarding with everyone else?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

When the ski/board rack has too much snow to use and you can ride to the bottleshop for beers!!! 
And of course empty chairs with smooth dry powder which I'm blessed with now!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

neni said:


> Or instead of going with an agency, organize it yourself. What's your riding level? In Switzetland's summer riding resorts, Saas Fee does not have beginner slopes. Zermatt does.


Organizing a trip in itself Is not an issue. I already have something ongoing for Jan 2022 with family. But for a summer option, I would have needed some buddies to ride with. The option I was searching info on apparently was offering also a kind of 'let's ride together' vibe, that would be very useful for me. But at a second glance, their snowboard lessons did not look so good and all of this was targeted to too young people for my taste.

I hoped I found a solution to my need of friends to ride with (and to encourage me to ride), but I think I was wrong.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> When the ski/board rack has too much snow to use and you can ride to the bottleshop for beers!!!
> And of course empty chairs with smooth dry powder which I'm blessed with now!
> 
> View attachment 158627
> ...


would be cool to hit those slopes sometime, but so uncertain with conditions i guess. and australia and north merica is such a pain to travel to.


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

@Maya there is a snowboard school in Morzine, France called "Mint" who I have seen recommended a few times on another ski forum. They do some 1 week camps (including a female only one) but Morzine is winter season only. They are a snowboard school so I figure they would be better than a travel agent.
Disclaimer: I have never had lessons with them


----------

